# [SOLVED]Iwlwifi 7260 firmware load failed with error -2

## Erickira

Hi,

I've seen other users having this problem but their solution don't seem to work for me.

When I boot my gentoo my wireless interface isn't here:

```
Eric eric # iwconfig

enp3s0    no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.
```

If I look at my rc.conf here is what happen:

```
 * Bringing up interface wlp4s0

 *   ERROR: interface wlp4s0 does not exist

 *   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

 * ERROR: net.wlp4s0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlp4s0 would not start

```

after that I looked at the dmesg to see if there was other information:

```
Eric eric # dmesg | grep iwlwifi

[    0.416914] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-13.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.416922] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-12.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.416924] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-7260-12.ucode' failed.

[    0.416929] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-11.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.416931] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-7260-11.ucode' failed.

[    0.416940] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode failed with error -2

[    0.416941] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode' failed.

[    0.416942] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

[    4.439508] iwlwifi: exports duplicate symbol __tracepoint_iwlwifi_dev_ioread32 (owned by kernel)

```

I've heard about someone saying that error -2 is that he doesn't find the file.

Here is my ls /lib/firmware output.

```
Eric eric # ls /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-*

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-12.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-16.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-8.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-11.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-13.ucode  /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-7.ucode   /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7260-9.ucode

```

lsmod doesn't show the iwlwifi module. linux-firmware is emerged and the wlp4S0 interface (the wireless interface that was on my livecd when I installed gentoo) is not showing on the /sys/class/net folder or in the ifconfig -a output.

```

Eric eric # modinfo iwlwifi

filename:       /lib/modules/4.1.15-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation <ilw@linux.intel.com>

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

firmware:       iwlwifi-100-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-135-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-105-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265D-12.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265-12.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-3160-12.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7260-12.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-8000-12.ucode

*Many.. Many alias lines*

depends:        

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.1.15-gentoo-r1 SMP mod_unload 

parm:           debug:debug output mask (uint)

parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)

parm:           11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: disable agg TX, 4: disable agg RX, 8 enable agg TX (uint)

parm:           amsdu_size_8K:enable 8K amsdu size (default 0) (int)

parm:           fw_restart:restart firmware in case of error (default true) (bool)

parm:           antenna_coupling:specify antenna coupling in dB (default: 0 dB) (int)

parm:           nvm_file:NVM file name (charp)

parm:           d0i3_disable:disable d0i3 functionality (default: Y) (bool)

parm:           lar_disable:disable LAR functionality (default: N) (bool)

parm:           uapsd_disable:disable U-APSD functionality (default: Y) (bool)

parm:           bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)

parm:           led_mode:0=system default, 1=On(RF On)/Off(RF Off), 2=blinking, 3=Off (default: 0) (int)

parm:           power_save:enable WiFi power management (default: disable) (bool)

parm:           power_level:default power save level (range from 1 - 5, default: 1) (int)

parm:           fw_monitor:firmware monitor - to debug FW (default: false - needs lots of memory) (bool)

```

Finally here is my kernel version

```
Eric eric # uname -a

Linux Eric 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 #2 SMP Sun Feb 7 15:50:00 CET 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710MQ CPU @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I've already tried to grab ucode file from intel but it doesn't seem to fix the problem.

Is the error -2 really about the him unable to find the file? In that case, where should I put the ucode?

Thanks for your attention and I'll hope you'le have a good day.

----------

## charles17

Will you please pastebin  your output of lspci -nnkv and post ifconfig -a here.  And have you  compiled the driver as a module as recommended?

----------

## Erickira

Here is the ouput of the lspci and ifconfig command:

http://pastebin.com/Ydkwwrfh

I did compile the driver as module (with the M symbol on make menuconfig) like for my ethernet and graphic card driver.

----------

## charles17

What about ifconfig -a ?

And could you please add output of dmesg | grep -i '04:00.0\|iwlwifi'Last edited by charles17 on Wed Mar 02, 2016 4:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mir3x

R u sure u checked other 10 threads about the same issue? like that one ? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1001638.html

----------

## Erickira

Sorry, the ifconfig -a was on the same pastebin than lspci.

but here for ifconfig -a:

http://pastebin.com/syiwsRMd

dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/xvZHy1pd

Mir3x: I did what was said on this topic (the deprecated method and the other one) and it didn't change anything, maybe I did it wrong but there wasn't any change.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Erickira,

At 417ms into booting you cannot yet have root mounted.  That iwlwifi starts at that time indicates that its built into the kernel.

To get working wifi, you need two things

a) the iwlwifi kernel code

b) the firmware for your iwlwifi hardware.

Now its gets a little trickier. When iwlwifi initalises, it tries to load its firmware. You can see that in your dmesg.  This means that the firmware must be in the kernel if iwlwifi is built  as <*>. Root is not mounted, so /lib/firmware cannot be read.

Conversely, if iwlwifi is configured as <M>, the firmware must be in /lib/firmware.

The other two combinations fail as the kernel code never finds the firmware.

Until it works, set <M> iwlwifi.  Once it works, you can build everything into the kernel if you want to.

----------

## charles17

Hope this separate wiki article https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi will help people to avoid such common wilwifi trouble.

----------

## Erickira

Thanks everyone, it was indeed a mistake on my side. I've read the different link and wiki article and followed your indication, now my wifi work.

Thanks again.

----------

## lokoalex

Mistake on  my part as well. 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Erickira,
> 
> At 417ms into booting you cannot yet have root mounted.  That iwlwifi starts at that time indicates that its built into the kernel.
> 
> To get working wifi, you need two things
> ...

 

----------

